# Swat It Trojan Remover



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Has anybody tried Swat It Trojan Remover?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It's not particularly good, and updates are not frequent.

If you really want the best protection, go for BOClean, Trojan Hunter or TDS-3.

The Cleaner and Tauscan are also well known, but not really up to par.

Tauscan doesn't detect polymorphic trojans, which, according to security specialists, makes the product unsuited as a first line of defense against trojans.

If you prefer a freeware alternative, take a look here: http://www.wilders.org/free_tools.htm


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Tony. Will check these out then decide.


----------

